# Eheim 2028 Leaking



## Darkblade48 (Nov 14, 2004)

I bought an Eheim 2028 canister filter (several years back) and it works great except if you shut the power off (it then proceds to leak). When it's running, it's fine, however, if you try to adjust the flow as well, and then turn it off, it proceeds to leak, yet again.

I'm thinking it might be a problem with the double tap system, but I'm not too sure. Can anyone provide some insight?


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

A bad or old O-ring could cause a leak when there is no pressure ie when the unit is off but perform fine when there is water pressure.

Check and replace the O-rings...


----------



## gpodio (Feb 4, 2004)

Yep, seen this happen many times. Most of the times however you can fix the problem by simply lubricating the o-rings. As long as they are not cracked or brittle they should do well with a little lube. All o-rings should be kept lubricated. Use silicon lubricant or if you are in a jam vegetable or olive oil.

Hope that helps
Giancarlo Podio


----------



## V8extra (Aug 22, 2005)

*Still leaks*

Hello everyone,

I just got an old Eheim 2028 bought used on ebay for not much.

It was used in a salt aquarium, I can't describe the mess...

After many hours and with the help of CLR, I removed most of the salt after dismantling every parts of the canister and its head. So here is the story, after I removed everything and lub with vaseline bought at my local drug store, I have reassemble the whole machine and beleive me on this every o-ring has been lubed, with not too much vaseline...

Any how, I plug the two hose connector valve and open the valve to fill up the canister. After two minutes max, and the filter was never powered on, I got water spreading on the floor. So the whole head cavities got filled up in less than 2 minutes, that I am sure.

So to conclude the filter that I bought which was initially leaking still does!

So here I am, what should I do!

Replace all the o-rings with new ones, use another type of lub or simply burn my canister .

P.S.: I must say that I one of the little translucid plastic hook holding the clear outflow tube (the one with the red marks for flow rate) was broken by my big and stupid thum, but still it seem to hold fine... (I case of dought I could always surround with part with silicone...but I don't think it needs it)

Cheers

And thanks for your help which is greatly needed.


----------



## KLB (Aug 16, 2005)

V8extra said:


> So here is the story, after I removed everything and lub with vaseline bought at my local drug store, I have reassemble the whole machine and beleive me on this every o-ring has been lubed, with not too much vaseline..


Vaseline is a petroleum product and will most likely attack the already tired o-rings. Get some silicone or PTFE grease used for faucets and such. My guess is they are plain ole Buna style o-rings which can be had at most hardware stores for fairly cheap, just bring the old ones with you to make it easier to match up some SAE with the Eheim metric ones.

Ken


----------



## V8extra (Aug 22, 2005)

*O rings*

Ok than, that is what I will do...

Cheers

I am going to Canadian tire, now!


----------



## lisah (Oct 21, 2005)

Did it work? 
My 2026 is also leaking! Trying to fix the problem....no luck yet.


----------



## gpodio (Feb 4, 2004)

Where's it leaking from the valves? Have you pulled out and inspected the o-rings? also check for cracks in the plastic.

Giancarlo


----------



## lisah (Oct 21, 2005)

It,s leaking out of the seal between the lid and base. Last owner said it worked fine with no problems for two years. It was not set up for 6 months before i bought it offg ebay.


----------



## lisah (Oct 21, 2005)

i bought some silicone lube and put it on the o rongs from the double tap and the gasket. Well it slowed down the leak but there still is one. I see that there is a lot of water where the cord comes out of the lid. Is it the gasket?


----------



## thatguy (Oct 16, 2005)

lisah said:


> i bought some silicone lube and put it on the o rongs from the double tap and the gasket. Well it slowed down the leak but there still is one. I see that there is a lot of water where the cord comes out of the lid. Is it the gasket?


it is the gasket. i had the same problem with my 2026 eheim. what i did was put small stripes of rubber (cut from the filter tubing) under the clamps. that way there was more pressure being exerted on the lid, downwards.kept the seal tighter. i could tell when i clamped it down without the rubber strips, the seal wasnt that tight. it proceeded to leak. it was also a used filter as well. the large o ring that seals the lid looked ok, but i guess it was a little to compressed and wasnt sealing properly.


----------

